

Sending images through HTML5 websockets in real time - zackify
http://nodehackchat.herokuapp.com

======
DigitalSea
"Authorize NodeHackChat to use your account?"

No. I don't give authorisation to apps that are ambiguous in intent and
purpose. Maybe a little warning instead of straight-up asking for details
would be nice.

~~~
zackify
sorry, it's to prevent spamming but you can just do
[http://www.hacking.technology/?username=test](http://www.hacking.technology/?username=test)

~~~
DigitalSea
Oh, that's fine and understandable. You should just give people a little
warning as I didn't even know what I was clicking on when viewed the site and
it popped up immediately asking for my details is all.

------
peteforde
Maybe give us some basic context before requesting access to my online
identity.

~~~
zackify
sorry, I made a workaround for you guys that don't want to, just do
[http://www.hacking.technology/?username=test](http://www.hacking.technology/?username=test)

------
manish_gill
What is this crap? I'm not giving Twitter authorisation for a random app I
don't even know about.

~~~
zackify
do
[http://www.hacking.technology/?username=test](http://www.hacking.technology/?username=test)

